# Nutcase on Motorcycle in India



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Bonkers!

http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=f9ed889b1e15

Roger


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Why is that nuts? How else do you carry a big ladder on a bike? :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

grizzlyj said:


> Why is that nuts? How else do you carry a big ladder on a bike? :lol:


Like this






Roger


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

when we were in Goa you would get a whole family on a bike mother,father 2 kids ,3 chickens and a goat

joe


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

And they'd be on the wrong side of the road, at night with no lights on.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

joedenise said:


> when we were in Goa you would get a whole family on a bike mother,father 2 kids ,3 chickens and a goat
> 
> joe


Like this (No room for goat though - might get a cow on if it was a Cowasaki)






Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why was the top of the ladder on fire though.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Why was the top of the ladder on fire though.


A burn-up on my bike.






Roger


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

They were practiseing for The Purple Helmets.




Dave p


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> They were practiseing for The Purple Helmets.
> 
> It's catching...... (whatever IT is)
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

prof20 said:


> Bonkers!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=f9ed889b1e15
> 
> Roger


Is it just me hoping for a Low Bridge :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Alan H


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

prof20 said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> > when we were in Goa you would get a whole family on a bike mother,father 2 kids ,3 chickens and a goat
> ...


At least the driver was wearing a helmet - if nobody else  :lol:


----------

